# Help me understand why I don't like my new board Burton Branch Manager



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Try setting it back a bit. Reference stance or a little bi t further


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Makes me really want to get a Jones Mountain Twin. A board I already want really bad.


----------



## Vincentttt (Aug 14, 2016)

jae said:


> Try setting it back a bit. Reference stance or a little bi t further


Do you mean I should set some more setback to the Branch Manager (than the natural setback it has) ?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Vincentttt said:


> Do you mean I should set some more setback to the Branch Manager (than the natural setback it has) ?


yes, and/or narrow your stance a bit, and change your binding angles if you're riding duck. something like +21/-9


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

this is why I'm constantly buying and selling boards. Reviews are subjective and biased everyone has there fav style of board and brand. Even if it didnt ride killer somebody who loves burton will be biased in there review. It sucks but the only way to know how a board is gonna ride is to ride it. I've tried many boards that people rave about and have not been too impressed. I've bought/ridden at least over 15 boards this season and only kept like 5 in my quiver. Try something else and move on. Look at the specs not the reviews especially don't listen to the kooks at the goodride they don't know shit and barely can snowboard. You should be able to tell how a board is gonna ride by the knowing the difference in the specs.


----------



## Mig Fullbag (Apr 15, 2014)

Parkerross said:


> You should be able to tell how a board is gonna ride by the knowing the difference in the specs.


Exactly. And real specs. As in the numbers. Not the marketing hype names for some fake tech.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

fwiw I saw a lot of dudes who bought the branch manager early sell that shit just as fast. most of them are preferring the skeleton key. like everyone else said, different strokes. I'd still play with it a bit before getting rid of it, it'll have it's niche.


----------



## Parkerross (Nov 9, 2012)

haha I've seen so many skeleton keys for sale as well.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

and the brushie reissues too. lol


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Parkerross said:


> this is why I'm constantly buying and selling boards. Reviews are subjective and biased everyone has there fav style of board and brand...


And different experiences and different terrain. 
Reviews give a nice first idea, but in the end, the guys who ride almost every day are on a very different level than someone who's riding only a hand full days, a guy who only knows park boards will find boards plankish which others who ride stiffies alla time find rather mellow... all so relative. I actually like "amateur" reviews the best, if there's enough info on the background and terrain, one can get an idea of if the reviewer rides +/- the same style n level.

OP: a board which feels odd the first turns with certain stance/angle/setback can suddenly feel like a second glove after some tweaks with the set-up. Try some changes, try to find the sweet spot. If you can't find it? It's not _your_ deck.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jae said:


> fwiw I saw a lot of dudes who bought the branch manager early sell that shit just as fast. most of them are preferring the skeleton key. like everyone else said, different strokes. I'd still play with it a bit before getting rid of it, it'll have it's niche.


Actually the other way around: Lots of guys (including most of the team) have changed from the SK to the BM. SK hype was yuge and then died bigly...


----------



## neliconcept (Jan 17, 2016)

I didn't like my BM the first day I rode it but after hitting some better conditions with it I love it! It may take some getting used to for yourself or maybe it isn't the board for you..

I also come from a board similar to your Jones. I have the Rossi One Mag. Before the Rossi I was on Camber sticks like the Burton Custom, Ride Cue and others. I like the way it feels under foot but the shallower sidecut on my Rossi makes longer turns and still a fun board. I like the both, maybe it really is just a matter of riding it more.

How many times have you been on it?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

So a Burton Custom FV is very similar to a Jones Mtn twin...
Oh boy.

It's not you, it's the board. Just sell it to me. Is it a 159?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Whats your weight? The burton is going to be half the stiffness of the jones. Jones is usually stiffer than the rating indicates, burton is typically softer. 

Jones is a twin with camber.

Burton is a camber with early rise which makes the ride and turning different. 

I would bet if you are in the 180 lb range and took that burton in knee deep or more powder vs the jones, you would leave the jones behind.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Parkerross hit the nail on the head, several years back I bought a LIB 162 TRS w/Magnatraction and thought it rocked, but I replaced it with a Burton Malolo 163 (cambered one), I couldn't believe how much better the Malolo rode then the LIB and to be honest I thought the Magtrac was a joke, I thought the Malolo out carved it (sorry Mike and Pete) and the LIB felt torsionally like a 2x10.

A close friend of mine bought a Juicewagon 163 which I've read people say they loved it, I rode it one run and couldn't wait to get back on my board, absolutely hated it, I think he had 3 days on it and threw it in his garage

I bought a Landlord this year and have not yet had a "killer" day on it, I feel the Malolo carved better the L/L, but like I said I haven't put it through the test yet ?


----------

